# 4.5 dpt surromamma here.... help?!?



## mammaspath

This showed up about 6 mins after test. I don’t know. I transferred 1 frozen embryo on st Patty’s day at 4pm. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Classic Girl

Looks like the start of a :bfp: to me!


----------



## mammaspath

Ahhhh!!! I was hoping someone else would see it. Thank you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## tbfromlv

BFP!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Thank you for looking !!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mammaspath

My test today at 5 days past transfer ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## JoannaL

Definitely a bfp! Congratulations :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats!


----------



## Classic Girl

Yup! You’re knocked up!


----------



## Momof2onetube

BFP! Congratulations :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Definitely positive, big congratulations to you and the IPs!! <3


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations :)


----------



## love.peace

BFP congratulations


----------



## saveme

Congratulations


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So exciting! Congratulations!!!!


----------

